# I got bored haha



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nothing spectacular just Really BORED haha 











HAHAHAHA


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Haha nice man! :thumb02:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lmao the barnett one is awesome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You wont admit it Nikkos but a come back is a coming....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, those are funny :laugh:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You wont admit it Nikkos but a come back is a coming....


I'm not going to lie i have thought about it lol


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

You should come back and show us new guys (me) a little something. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> You should come back and show us new guys (me) a little something. :thumb02:


Ha ha you don't need a little something you have good skills.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha those are awesome. I'm loving the Josh Barnett one.


----------

